# Lockdown Special Offer - 25% off



## Scott Nicolson (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi

During the month of November, I'm offering a reduced special discount of 25% off the prices reflected on my website.

Normal price to sharpen a set of horse clipper blades would be £10.00 plus post and packaging.
This has now been reduced to £7.50 per set, plus post and packaging.

We will have your clippers sent back within 24 hours or receiving them.

Thank You.


----------

